# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Dezembro 2016



## AnDré (27 Nov 2016 às 01:25)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Para o início de Dezembro são previstos bons acumulados para o Sul e em geral abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela (é estranho dizer "abaixo" estou tão habituado ao "acima" ) . Algumas zonas do Sul podem até atingir a média mensal de precipitação nesta semana, tudo graças a uma cut-off bem posicionada.

A depressão cava até aos 987 hPa, às 12h de Sábado:







O pico da precipitação será durante a manhã de sábado:






Carta das frentes, como vêem bastante direccionadas para o Sul:







Pode ser um dádiva para que os recursos hídricos do Sul voltem ao normal, ou pelo menos que não agrave a seca. 

Peço depois aos moderadores para moverem este post e os últimos para o futuro tópico de Previsões de Dezembro.

Esta é a 3ª cut-off a fazer-nos uma visita num espaço de 3 semanas. Pode ser a última antes da estabilização do Atlântico, vamos a ver quanto tempo é que o AA aguenta na zona do Reino Unido-Escandinávia.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 19:26)

vale o que vale, já tivemos saidas piores mas se os cenários forem afinando nos 60mm para a manhã de sábado, a coisa pode ser complicada.


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

Isto se chover muito no sábado na zona de Albufeira vai ficar feio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

aoc36 disse:


> Isto se chover muito no sábado na zona de Albufeira vai ficar feio.


Saída das 18Z











Durante a manhã de Sábado e madrugada de Domingo vai ser forte e feio no Algarve... Mais de 50 mm nesses dois dias é o previsto.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Dez 2016 às 14:06)




----------



## António josé Sales (2 Dez 2016 às 11:52)

Bom dia, está prevista bastante precipitação neste fim de semana em particular no centro e sul e ainda mais para o sul, que venha ela que o sul do país bem merece.(Todos merecemos mas o sul é o que tem sofrido mais com a seca por isso merece ser recompensado)


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2016 às 18:10)

Para amanhã, modelos para todos os gostos, desde os mais pessimistas aos mais optimistas dignos de cenários bíblicos. Abaixo coloco apenas os mais optimistas para levantar a moral ao pessoal. 

Antes disso, comento que como todos sabemos os modelos falham, portanto as imagens que vão ver abaixo tanto podem representar o que pode acontecer amanhã, numa escala aproximada, como também tudo menos o que vai acontecer. Amanhã temos lotaria, onde o nowcasting é o rei do programa.

*HIRLAM-AEMET 0.16º*






*
HIRLAM-AEMET 0.05º*











*
WRF - P. Ibérica - acumulados em 3 horas*






*
WRF - Continente - cenários extremamente agressivos - valores previstos acumulados em 3 horas*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 02:02)

Lightning disse:


> Para amanhã, modelos para todos os gostos, desde os mais pessimistas aos mais optimistas dignos de cenários bíblicos. Abaixo coloco apenas os mais optimistas para levantar a moral ao pessoal.
> 
> Antes disso, comento que como todos sabemos os modelos falham, portanto as imagens que vão ver abaixo tanto podem representar o que pode acontecer amanhã, numa escala aproximada, como também tudo menos o que vai acontecer. Amanhã temos lotaria, onde o nowcasting é o rei do programa.
> 
> ...


Mais de 50 mm em 3 horas na baixa de Lisboa....isso iria dar para o torto.


----------



## Cesar (4 Dez 2016 às 01:12)

O Sul vai ser bem atingido.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2016 às 10:35)




----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 19:14)

A 3 dias - mais coisa menos coisa - do evento em questão, a NOAA dá força de furacão à depressão (se bem que o GFS à mesma hora mostra uma diferente intensidade):






Há alguma concordância no GFS e no ECM em relação à posição. Já em relação à intensidade é um 'mais ou menos':










É quase certo que a depressão irá passar pelos Açores em rápido cavamento (está em dúvida se a ciclogénese será explosiva ou não).

Nota para a ondulação...






... e especialmente para o vento:






Ainda é cedo para especular sobre chuva e trovoada. Como é hábito, o temporal está previsto para a noite e madrugada.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 21:01)

Boletim meteorológico preliminar de hoje... rajadas de 130 km/h no G. Ocidental e de 120km/h no Central (dia 8).


----------



## james (8 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

A frente que estava prevista para o próximo fim de semana já era.
Já nem chuva está prevista ( consultar a previsão descritiva do IPMA)  .

Para os otimistas que duvidam da potência destes anticiclones nesta época do ano, é só ir acompanhando a forma como as frentes vão sendo engolidos pelo dito.

Também cada vez mais é claro que o ECM é melhor a médio / longo prazo e o GFS é melhor a curto prazo, na minha opinião.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2016 às 19:20)

Chuva prevista na quarta-feira, uma bela frente que deve percorrer o país:






Pós-frontais chegam ao final do dia:






No final da semana prometem mais frentes, o que interessa é que chova! 

Temperaturas máximas devem baixar a partir de terça-feira, podendo estar alguns graus abaixo da média, ainda bem.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Depois de um dias de sol a chuva  regressa em força na quarta-feira, belo sistema frontal em perspectiva.


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2016 às 20:40)

Desta vez é diferente. Não vá o diabo tecê-las... Por estas bandas está toda a gente avisada do que aí vem para que não aconteça nada comparado com a última vez que choveu muito num curto espaço de tempo. Ainda por cima pode coincidir com maré a meia altura (entre a preia-mar e a baixa-mar). 

Será uma superfície frontal rápida mas forte.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2016 às 13:27)

Só para reforçar o post anterior do Lightning, vai ser uma passagem rápida mas potencialmente problemática, o estado das marés aliada à grande quantidade de folhas já caídas das árvores a entupir as sarjetas pode originar cenários de inundações nas zonas mais vulneráveis.

GFS






ECMWF


----------



## meteorologist (13 Dez 2016 às 15:56)

Boa tarde a todos,

Já não vinha cá ao fórum há uns largos meses e gostei das mudanças. Parabéns à administração do fórum 

Quando ao sistema frontal que se aproxima parece-me, pelas últimas previsões que fiz com o WRF (publicado no nosso site do CliM@UA) que o período mais crítico, em termos de precipitação de larga escala, será entre as 4 e as 8h de amanhã, em particular no litoral. Parece-me existir também alguma atividade convectiva que deverá atingir o Barlavento Algarvio entre as 7 e as 8h da manhã. Vamos ver como corre 


Tiago


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2016 às 21:49)

Aqui pela Interior o maior período de aguaceiros e mais intensos será ao inicio da manha e deve cair um belo nevão acima dos 1600m.


----------



## Peixoto (13 Dez 2016 às 22:08)

Para sexta-feira o IPMA prevê queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros. Alguns sites (como o Freemeteo) também apontam neve para a manhã de sexta acima dos 1000. Haverá frio suficiente para que tal aconteça?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2016 às 22:29)

A situação de sexta-feira é de uma cut-off (diria não muito forte) com o núcleo a passar ao lado de Portugal na sexta-feira, mas é uma passagem relativamente rápida, no sábado já se prevê melhoria:






Temos uma entrada de frio do atlântico, com a ISO 0ºC a preencher o país por inteiro.






Isto leva com que as cotas de neve vão baixando ao longo do dia de sexta-feira, até a um mínimo previsto de 800 metros no litoral durante a manhã, subindo rapidamente durante o dia. Tendo em conta as características de uma depressão com núcleo perto de Portugal, vamos ter uma frente mais forte e depois outras frentes mais fracas.
















O resto baseia-se no mesmo, núcleo perto implica maior incerteza de frentes logo pode nevar onde calhar. Em príncipio deve ser certo nevar nos locais habituais, serra da Estrela, Peneda-Gerês, mas quem sabe se temos surpresas.

A situação Europeia parece mudar, o AA vê-se obrigado a ir para o Reino Unido por causa desta cut-off, levando para lá temperaturas mais altas, chegando mesmo a haver anomalias altas de temperatura no Norte da Europa, com a ISO 5ºC a chegar à Escandinávia e à Islândia, contrastando com a enorme anomalia negativa na Europa de Leste e Rússia.











As temperaturas em Portugal Continental devem baixar ligeiramente, mas parecem manter-se sem grandes oscilações ao longo da semana. Aproveitemos estes dias de chuva até sábado que a cut-off foge logo e parece que o AA vai continuar a influenciar!


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 22:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A situação de sexta-feira é de uma cut-off (diria não muito forte) com o núcleo a passar ao lado de Portugal na sexta-feira, mas é uma passagem relativamente rápida, no sábado já se prevê melhoria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa análise. 

De realçar que me parece que, finalmente,  o AA dá mostras de começar a ceder. 
E que as temperaturas têm tendência para regressar para valores  normais para a época.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2016 às 00:52)

james disse:


> Boa análise.
> 
> De realçar que me parece que, finalmente,  o AA dá mostras de começar a ceder.
> E que as temperaturas têm tendência para regressar para valores  normais para a época.



Sim é verdade, assim que o AA foge para as ilhas britânicas normalmente são boas notícias para nós, e más para o Norte Europeu


----------



## meteorologist (14 Dez 2016 às 14:08)

A grande maioria dos membros do ensemble da previsão da NAO apontam para uma mudança para uma fase positiva.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif

Este verão prolongado tem sido algo aborrecido


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 00:11)

Interessante como a frente de sexta-feira se antecipou para amanhã ao início da noite. Vai ser muito parecida com a de ontem, talvez menos intensa:











Devem acumular mais de 10 mm na maioria do continente. De resto, sabemos que os pós-frontais são sempre interessantes, vão estar presentes na maioria no litoral durante a madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira associados a uma frente estacionária:






O interior norte e centro também podem ter sorte com o centro da depressão a passar praticamente ao lado, podendo levar com mais frentes.

As cotas de neve não acompanham a frente, pelo que a cota de 800 metros chega durante o início da manhã de sexta-feira, mas com os pós frontais quem sabe se o litoral norte e centro tem sorte! Arouca pode ver água-neve.






Atenção ao vento, à tarde deve virar repentinamente de SW para NW:











Por isso não se surpreendam com o vendaval que vai estar! 

No fim-de-semana já se prevê sol!


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 10:14)

Só para colocar mais "achas" na fogueira 

ALADIN






ECMWF mais pessimista para o Sul,






Já o AROME é uma festarola,


----------



## meteorologist (15 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Com a antecipação do sistema pós-frontal a chuva deverá atingir o litoral entre as 17 e as 18h de hoje, por vezes, com alguma intensidade;

A minha última previsão WRF (5km) com base no GFS das 00z aponta para este padrão da precipitação. Pelas 16h já terei nova previsão fresquinha 











A precipitação essencialmente será de larga escala mas também terá uma componente convectiva. Vamos aguardar se seremos brindados no litoral com trovoada. 

Espera-se também que haja condições favoráveis à queda de neve na região da Serra da Estrela a partir do final da tarde e madrugada de amanhã.

Tiago


----------



## meteorologist (15 Dez 2016 às 11:24)

criz0r disse:


> Só para colocar mais "achas" na fogueira
> 
> ALADIN
> 
> ...



Aproveito para acrescentar que é preciso ter em consideração que esses 3 modelos não dispõem da mesma resolução espacial e níveis verticais. Simplesmente vêm coisas diferentes devido à escala espacial e temporal para qual foram desenhados. 

Em todo o caso, venha a frente


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 11:55)

meteorologist disse:


> Aproveito para acrescentar que é preciso ter em consideração que esses 3 modelos não dispõem da mesma resolução espacial e níveis verticais. Simplesmente vêm coisas diferentes devido à escala espacial e temporal para qual foram desenhados.
> 
> Em todo o caso, venha a frente



Claro, sabemos sempre de antemão que estas previsões nem sempre são específicas, servem apenas para se ter uma pequena noção do potencial da "situação" 
OFF-TOPIC - Aproveito para  fazer um elogio há plataforma indicada na tua signature http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/ , é bastante interessante e mais um contributo para esta Ciência em Portugal.


----------



## meteorologist (15 Dez 2016 às 12:07)

criz0r disse:


> Claro, sabemos sempre de antemão que estas previsões nem sempre são específicas, servem apenas para se ter uma pequena noção do potencial da "situação"
> OFF-TOPIC - Aproveito para  fazer um elogio há plataforma indicada na tua signature http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/ , é bastante interessante e mais um contributo para esta Ciência em Portugal.





Em 10 anos de profissão já vi muita gente a olhar para modelos sem sentido crítico. Ainda bem que por cá se sabe separar as águas.

Obrigado quanto ao elogio. Já agora aproveito para dizer que mantenho o site referido desde 2009, contudo, não tenho sido muito assíduo por estas bandas. Vou tentar mudar isso 
Peço também todo o feedback, há coisas que eu por exemplo não gosto e gostaria de mudar mas o tempo não dá para tudo e neste momento isto é feito algo em part-time. A própria configuração do modelo WRF que corro deverá mudar mas primeiro necessito de fazer testes de sensibilidade a várias coisas (parametrizações e estamos em condições para aumentar a resolução para 3km).

Tiago


----------



## meteorologist (15 Dez 2016 às 15:57)

Aqui vai a previsão mais recente com o WRF a 5km.

Parece haver uma diminuição da intensidade em termos de precipitação (15/12/2016 - 18Z)







(15/12/2016 - 19Z)












Até o SWEAT está interessante;







Já está no range do radar;
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Está mesmo a chegar, vou buscar as pipocas 

Tiago


----------



## meteorologist (20 Dez 2016 às 10:38)

Viva,

A previsão da NAO positiva mantem-se, algo que se pode observar em todos os membros do ensemble.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif
Como consequência o AA deverá permanecer próximo da PI o que nos trará dias de céu limpo mas frescos , nada como o que apanhei no Ártico no Inverno passado ... que saudades das auroras 

Tiago


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2016 às 20:37)

O cavado/cut-off que afetará os Açores nos próximos dias traz uma incerteza interessante no que concerne à chuva no G. Ocidental.

O GFS 12z prevê este acumulado entre as 00h do dia 27 e as 12h do dia 28:






Entre 40 e 50 milímetros em 36 horas é um evento significativo. Já no que concerne ao probabilístico, o mesmo GFS 12z dá uma reduzida probabilidade (<30%) relativamente à ocorrência de acumulados superiores a 50 milímetros entre as 12h UTC do dia 27 e as 12h UTC do dia 28:






Indo para outros modelos, a variabilidade é superior. O ICON põe os maiores acumulados ao largo da ilha e um brutal acumulado - ainda que num curto espaço - acima de 100 mms a sul das Flores:






O ICON é muito semelhante ao ARPEGE e análogo ao CMC. Mas estes são modelos mais ou menos periféricos. O UKMET rebenta com a escala modelando acumulados superiores a 150 milímetros demasiado perto do Corvo:






Termino com o WRF:










(a última imagem refere-se a mms em 3h)


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 19:15)

Informação Especial:
*Previsão Especial para a passagem de ano - Continente*
Até dia 1 de Janeiro de 2017, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental vai continuar a ser condicionado por um anticiclone localizado na Europa Central.
O céu estará pouco nublado ou limpo e o vento vai soprar fraco a moderado do quadrante leste, sendo temporariamente forte nas terras altas do Centro e Sul. Prevê-se ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, em especial nas regiões do interior.
As temperaturas não terão variações significativas. A temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 15 e 18ºC no litoral Norte e Centro e na região Sul, sendo inferior no interior Norte e Centro onde não deverá ultrapassar 14ºC. A temperatura mínima irá variar aproximadamente entre 4 e 8ºC, sendo inferior a 4ºC no interior das regiões Norte e Centro, onde poderá em alguns locais chegar a -4ºC. Haverá condições para a formação de geada.
No início do ano de 2017, devido à aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal o céu tornar-se-á em geral muito nublado, e prevê-se ocorrência de precipitação a partir da tarde de dia 1 e em especial no dia 2, havendo possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
*
Previsão Especial para a passagem de ano - Madeira*
O estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira vai ser condicionado pela ação conjunta de um anticiclone, relativamente intenso localizado sobre a Europa Central e a partir de dia 31 de uma depressão à qual estará associada uma superfície frontal fria.

Entre os dias 28 e 30 a precipitação será esporádica. O vento será de sueste e gradualmente irá aumentar de intensidade, soprando com rajadas até 70 km/h no dia 30. A agitação marítima, em particular na costa sul, será de quadrante sul com 1 a 2 metros, aumentando para 2 a 3 metros a partir do dia 29.

Entre os dias 31 de Dezembro e 2 de Janeiro, ocorrerá precipitação persistente, que poderá ser por vezes forte. O vento será moderado a forte predominando de sueste, com rajadas até 80 km/h, em especial nas terras altas. A agitação marítima manter-se-á do quadrante sul na costa sul com ondas até 3 metros. Com a ocorrência de precipitação, deverá dar-se a deposição das poeiras em suspensão (?chuva de lama?) que se encontram nos níveis baixos da atmosfera e que são provenientes do continente africano.

A temperatura máxima irá variar aproximadamente entre 18 e 21ºC, e a mínima entre 14 e 16ºC. Nas terras altas as temperaturas serão significativamente inferiores, sendo que as máximas não deverão ultrapassar 10ºC e as mínimas 6ºC.

*Previsão especial para a passagem de ano - Açores*
No dia 29 de Dezembro, devido a uma depressão, deverá ocorrer chuva pontualmente forte durante a madrugada no Grupo Oriental com o vento a soprar muito fresco de sueste. Nos Grupos Ocidental e Central o céu manter-se-á com abertas alternando com aguaceiros e o vento soprará fraco a bonançoso do quadrante sul. 
No dia 30 de Dezembro, devido a uma superfície frontal fria, prevê-se um aumento de nebulosidade apenas nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental com períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros durante a noite. 
No dia 31 de Dezembro e 1 de Janeiro, o céu apresentar-se-á com períodos de nebulosidade e com a ocorrência de aguaceiros em todas as ilhas. O vento irá soprar bonançoso a moderado do quadrante norte. 
Neste período as temperaturas mínimas deverão variar entre os 13/15ºC e as temperaturas máximas entre os 17/19ºC. 
Fonte


----------

